# Show us your touring bike



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Here is my touring bike. It's a Surly Travelers Check. The components are from a Long Haul Trucker. The wheels in these photos are Ultegra Open Pro 32 spoke with Gatorskin 28 tires. I use two Ortlieb panniers and stack a tent, sleeping bag, and daypack on top, held on by two bungee cords. Jandd Expedition rack and handlebar bag from Decathlon sporting goods store. A photo without the daypack on top.










with daypack










Avec baguette.










avec pneu










avec lama


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks great! Now I want to get my cross check retrofitted with couplers. I like the "avec..." photos. Have you considered distributing some of the weight to a front rack? What are your thoughts on having all the gear in the back?


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice, where is the photo of your campsite all setup?  What do you normally take on a cycling trip and how many days do you go for?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh heck, I'll play although I ought to mention that all and any of our bikes are touring bikes.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

MB, that's one hell of a bike.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

1998 Miyata City Liner, purchased as a frame from American Cycles in San Fran for $175. It went all over SW Colorado with me on the '99 Bike Tour of Colorado, plus a lot of local tours in the NE. I had it re-painted last year (the original Purple/Pink was buffly). Currently has Shimano 9 spd. STI with a Nashbar Trekking crank. I think the current saddle is a Selle. Wheels are 3 spoke Bontrager asymmetric R on a 135mm hub, something 36 spoke in the front, both from Rivendell. Bomb proof wheels. Bar is a Nitto Noodle, with a Technomic stem and an Ultegra headset. 

Currently being used to commute with a 12-21 cassette and had Ruffy Tuffies on it, then back to a set of Avocet Cross K's, now a set of Michelin City Trekking 32's. The brakes are back to a set of Avid V"s with Travel Adapters (they work better then the canti's). 

I've had this bike up to 54mph twice out west, Great handling and a hugely rigid fork


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

My touring bike is currently my commuter while I'm employed. This is a Co-Motion Americano, which is designed around a 40-spoke tandem wheelset w/145-mm rear axle so that there is no dished wheel, very rugged for loaded touring. I also have the Arai drum brake for it, which can apply a drag for the long descents. The tires are the folding Continental Top Contact 700c x 37mm. A full set of Shimano XTR components top off this Oregon custom made bicycle.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

salsa fargo
tires are marathon supreme 29x2.0 (or 700x50)


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

rmsmith said:


> My touring bike is currently my commuter while I'm employed. This is a Co-Motion Americano, which is designed around a 40-spoke tandem wheelset w/145-mm rear axle so that there is no dished wheel, very rugged for loaded touring. I also have the Arai drum brake for it, which can apply a drag for the long descents. The tires are the folding Continental Top Contact 700c x 37mm. A full set of Shimano XTR components top off this Oregon custom made bicycle.


Are those 45mm fenders that you're running with those 37mm tires?


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

rmsmith said:


> My touring bike is currently my commuter while I'm employed. This is a Co-Motion Americano, which is designed around a 40-spoke tandem wheelset w/145-mm rear axle so that there is no dished wheel, very rugged for loaded touring. I also have the Arai drum brake for it, which can apply a drag for the long descents. The tires are the folding Continental Top Contact 700c x 37mm. A full set of Shimano XTR components top off this Oregon custom made bicycle.


Great bike! Like the rear wheel setup! RED!!!


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

My 2008 Fuji Touring Bicycle.


































Hope all of these pictures comes out OK.
I absolutely love this bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*touring*

Here are shots of my Bob Jackson World Tour, which I use mainly for commuting. I haven't done any loaded touring on it yet, but have done some supported tours. Also include shots of my Salsa Casseroll, which is not designed for loaded touring but can handle light loads. It is my main commuter bike and I am taking it on a supported tour in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Cyclist69 said:


> Are those 45mm fenders that you're running with those 37mm tires?


Yes, Planet Bike 45mm Cascadia set, and I added an additional flap too.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Kona Sutra*

I'm riding a 2007 Kona Sutra. These pictures were taking on the western half of the Northern Tier. The only change I've made since then is to replace the 2 E6 lights with an Schmidt Edelux.


----------

